

Someone Just Leaked the Price List for Cyberwar - hackuser
http://www.defenseone.com/technology/2015/07/someone-just-leaked-price-list-cyberwar/117043/

======
rurban
Which is mostly nonsense. metasploit is for free. Hacking Teams RCS is for
nobs, a specialist wouldn't pay for that.

